# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Travanj 2006

## Mukica

Evo, travanj u kojem je zaista bilo pregrst aktivnosti, blizi se kraju... 

Za sve koje zanima cime su se rode bavile tijekom posljednih 30-tak dana pripremili smo kratki pregled aktivnosti u nasoj kronologiji.

----------

